# Rolly Brook's Website



## Mr. Stafford (Jun 13, 2017)

I can't recall where I saw the recommendation for Mr. Brook's website, but I have been perusing it for a little while now and it seems to be a wonderful resource. Can other people here confirm or deny the accuracy and helpfulness of his site? As a Michiganian who has not yet been to Mexico, it would be very helpful. I just want to be sure that I am not gleaning incorrect information.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. Stafford said:


> I can't recall where I saw the recommendation for Mr. Brook's website, but I have been perusing it for a little while now and it seems to be a wonderful resource. Can other people here confirm or deny the accuracy and helpfulness of his site? As a Michiganian who has not yet been to Mexico, it would be very helpful. I just want to be sure that I am not gleaning incorrect information.


Rolly died a year or so ago, so I don't know how current the information on his site is. It was wonderful when he was still among the living and keeping things up to date.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Rolly died a year or so ago, so I don't know how current the information on his site is. It was wonderful when he was still among the living and keeping things up to date.


At one point I'm sure his site was the goto place - and we certainly researched it before moving here - but in hindsight I'll say that his site represents a pre-2013 reality.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes the site has not been updated and it is falling behind but it was a great site when Rolly was alive. He was a great guy , really helpful-


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

I have contacted someone who was 'associated' with Rolly's site to see if/when it might be decommissioned.... or at least updated if possible. I have not heard back. Rolly passed away early 2015 so the site has not been updated since then.

It is probably still a good site to peruse but I would not 'bet the farm' on some of the information.

... and yes, all of us who knew Rolly miss him terribly!

RickS


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought at some point I read that someone had funded his site for some time into the future.

Bad information is worse than no information. I think his site is best used for'ideas' - but not for implementing a plan.


----------



## Mr. Stafford (Jun 13, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> Bad information is worse than no information.


 That is precisely the reason for my inquiry. I hate having bad information rattling around in my head when I am trying to learn something.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

At one time it was 'the bible'. Much of it still is.... but how does the newbie understand which is which.

With respect to information and specifically that which comes from forums: One has to learn how to cull the wheat from the chaff and that takes a while, putting two and two together and recognizing that some contributors are not reliable. It's an art. For example I read a Post the other day on another Mexican Forum that the personnel at a certain Mexican Consulate in the US ONLY spoke Spanish. That is patently false but if someone doesn't refute/correct that 'Post' some poor soul(s) might completely change their plans based on the information. Who knows why the comment was made in the first place, but....


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

RickS said:


> With respect to information and specifically that which comes from forums: One has to learn how to cull the wheat from the chaff and that takes a while, putting two and two together and recognizing that some contributors are not reliable.


Yup. With all the changes in immigration in the last few years, the only sources I relied on when apply for my RT this spring were official government of Mexico sites. I didn't care who the expat was or how long they had been in Mexico, with the changes being so major and constantly being tweaked, there is a ton of wrong and bad information out there. Someone who doesn't speak Spanish well enough to get through the Mexican legalese needs to work with a lawyer who is up on the new changes. Even if you speak with someone who just did it, their circumstances can be different, their consulate might not have the same rules, etc.

Another thing I've noticed with the "long-timers" is that many haven't evolved with Mexico. They are still stuck in what Mexico was like 10, 15, 20 years ago. I have one friend I love dearly who has been coming to Mexico for 20+ years who is absolutely ignorant about so many of the current realities, like what you can find in grocery stores. I once overheard her laughing at what she thought were poor innocent idiots looking for lactose-free milk, something that surely wasn't available in Mexico, when I knew that at least two small convenience-type stores nearby carried it. In fact, every food item she said is not available in Mexico is. You just sometimes have to hunt hard for it.

And as a final example, when I first came here, bought into the mentality that TelMex is slow to process orders and patiently waited 11 days for my internet installation to happen. On the 12th day, I asked my landlady if she could follow up and when she did, TelMex was appalled, said that my order had been lost in a system crash the day my order was placed, and that their policy now is to have service put in within a week. They had someone at my door within an hour of the call, which was made late in the afternoon, and the tech worked well past dark getting me online. The next year, installation was scheduled for the first business day after my arrival and while it happened late in the day, it happened.

The only thing that I've found to be absolutely true about Mexico now and then is that the mail service is appalling! :scared:


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

RickS said:


> At one time it was 'the bible'. Much of it still is.... but how does the newbie understand which is which.
> 
> With respect to information and specifically that which comes from forums: One has to learn how to cull the wheat from the chaff and that takes a while, putting two and two together and recognizing that some contributors are not reliable. It's an art. For example I read a Post the other day on another Mexican Forum that the personnel at a certain Mexican Consulate in the US ONLY spoke Spanish. That is patently false but if someone doesn't refute/correct that 'Post' some poor soul(s) might completely change their plans based on the information. Who knows why the comment was made in the first place, but....


One of the curses I have been born with is a steel trap memory. I believe someone with your exact same moniker - on this or perhaps another site - at one point claimed that anyone coming into Mexico on a menaje was required to remove those items - at the end of their present visa ? Regardless if that visa was permanent or temporary ? 

I'm sure you can catch me up on a mistake or two along the way as well. I do my best to state what I believe as facts - and when I'm not sure - I try to make that clear as well.


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

horseshoe846 said:


> One of the curses I have been born with is a steel trap memory. I believe someone with your exact same moniker - on this or perhaps another site - at one point claimed that anyone coming into Mexico on a menaje was required to remove those items - at the end of their present visa ? Regardless if that visa was permanent or temporary ?


You may remember my name from having part of a discussion on that topic, but I know for a fact I never said that. What I said within that discussion was that in my case I did not bring my household good into Mexico on a menaje de casa and was told by the customs person there is no expectation of removal because I duly imported everything and paid the requisite tax.

Also, I am seriously disturbed by the amount of attention you are lending to my posts. Surely, you have something better to do.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

travelingrae said:


> You may remember my name from having part of a discussion on that topic, but I know for a fact I never said that. What I said within that discussion was that in my case I did not bring my household good into Mexico on a menaje de casa and was told by the customs person there is no expectation of removal because I duly imported everything and paid the requisite tax.
> 
> Also, I am seriously disturbed by the amount of attention you are lending to my posts. Surely, you have something better to do.


I've got no idea what you are talking about. My comment was based on a post 2+ years ago. Sorry.

Travelingrae bears no resemblance to RickS.

I thick you are under suffering from the Trump syndrome. (Too focused on yourself).

Good luck.


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

horseshoe846 said:


> I thick you are under suffering from the Trump syndrome. (Too focused on yourself).


You are absolutely right. I scrolled too fast and misread. I apologise.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

travelingrae said:


> Yup. With all the changes in immigration in the last few years, the only sources I relied on when apply for my RT this spring were official government of Mexico sites. I didn't care who the expat was or how long they had been in Mexico, with the changes being so major and constantly being tweaked, there is a ton of wrong and bad information out there. Someone who doesn't speak Spanish well enough to get through the Mexican legalese needs to work with a lawyer who is up on the new changes. Even if you speak with someone who just did it, their circumstances can be different, their consulate might not have the same rules, etc.
> 
> The only thing that I've found to be absolutely true about Mexico now and then is that the mail service is appalling! :scared:


Two questions:

1) Re: coming in initially on a 180 day tourist status, with a regular car, it does not look like that has changed a whole lot for at least a couple of years. (note, what happens, or needs to happen, at the end of the 180 days, if you get an RT, specifically re: the car, does seem to be murky)

2) Re: mail service, how about courier service? Is that also appalling? If I will need to have items periodically forwarded to me, what are some good ways to make this happen?


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

horseshoe846 said:


> One of the curses I have been born with is a steel trap memory. I believe someone with your exact same moniker - on this or perhaps another site - at one point claimed that anyone coming into Mexico on a menaje was required to remove those items - at the end of their present visa ?


Nope, not me.  I know nothing about the menaje and stay away from those conversations.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

If you come in on a 180 day tourist entry permit with a vehicle you need to get a temporary import permit (TIP) for the car, unless you stay close to the border. The TIP is attached to the tourist permit, and when you leave Mexico both are cancelled. You must therefore leave Mexico by driving that vehicle back over the border - flying back for a visit is a no-no.

The RT application process starts in your home country at a Mexican consulate. There is no way to convert to an RT from a 180-day permit once in Mexico as far as I know. There are ways to convert to an RP, if you have a change in status like marrying a Mexican, but you asked specifically about an RT.

2) I subscribed to a commercial mail receiving agency (CMRA) in texas named TexasHomeBase.com for $200/yr and set my US postal mail forwarding address to them. They collect my mail, scan it for me, and when I go back to the US for a visit I have them FedEx my accumulated originals to me wherever I'm staying. They say they have sent mail to Mexico many times for others and recommend FedEx, but it's very expensive, about $75 for a cardboard document envelope. 

My Mom is 97 and I visit her back in the US every couple of months so I just wait until I'm back NoB to collect originals. So far nothing has required me to have the original right away, and I've been able to deal with everything using their scans. 

I recommend keeping all your financial accounts set to mailed paper statements and have have them mailed to a service like this, then you can periodically collect them and you'll have the documentation you need to get the RT approved or extended or converted to RP. (I screwed up by initially turning off the paper financial statements and I regret it, we'll see if that messes me up - keeping paper turned on would have been easier and I had all the "infrastructure" set up to deal with it anyway.

3) I highly recommend getting your US banking set up before you move. That is, whatever US-based accounts you are going to want, open them while you have a legitimate US residential address, because that is required. (I counted on using my texashomebase address and it didn't work. This is something else I did wrong that caused me extra hassles to get right.) I think Rollybrooke doesn't talk about this all that I recall, because most of the laws and enforcement are more recent. 

My advice is geared a bit toward a more digital nomad lifestyle, with a built-in assumption that you might move around and try living different places after you become an ex-pat, even different countries. If you are going to come here for a week, plunk down your nest egg on a property and plan to die there sooner or later, you can do what others have done and use that address for stuff. But that path really isn't a good idea for most people; you may make a very big expensive mistake in selecting your home.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

UrbanMan said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1) Re: coming in initially on a 180 day tourist status, with a regular car, it does not look like that has changed a whole lot for at least a couple of years. (note, what happens, or needs to happen, at the end of the 180 days, if you get an RT, specifically re: the car, does seem to be murky)


As explained above, if your intentions are to become Temporal, you would not come in as a Tourist but apply for the RT in a Mexican Consulate in the US. There are financial requirements to be met. Upon leaving the Consulate with paperwork, you will have 6 months (I believe) to enter Mexico. When you do you will get a car permit (TIP) and will, within 30 days, report to INM in your intended domicile.

Once there with your paperwork, you will be started on the RT path. You should tell them that you have a TIP that needs to be included. The process can take 5-6 weeks during which time you can not leave Mexico without permission (letter). Once you get your RT it must be renewed annually as will the car, for up to 4 years. Once at that 4-year point you must remove the vehicle from Mexico as a Permanente cannot have a foreign titled vehicle.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RickS said:


> As explained above, if your intentions are to become Temporal, you would not come in as a Tourist but apply for the RT in a Mexican Consulate in the US. There are financial requirements to be met. Upon leaving the Consulate with paperwork, you will have 6 months (I believe) to enter Mexico. When you do you will get a car permit (TIP) and will, within 30 days, report to INM in your intended domicile.
> 
> Once there with your paperwork, you will be started on the RT path. You should tell them that you have a TIP that needs to be included. The process can take 5-6 weeks during which time you can not leave Mexico without permission (letter). Once you get your RT it must be renewed annually as will the car, for up to 4 years. Once at that 4-year point you must remove the vehicle from Mexico as a Permanente cannot have a foreign titled vehicle.


To continue, five years after getting permanent, or two if you are married to a Mexican, you can become a Mexican citizen. Then, you are again allowed to have a foreign plated vehicle, although I don't know why you would want to.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RickS said:


> As explained above, if your intentions are to become Temporal, you would not come in as a Tourist but apply for the RT in a Mexican Consulate in the US. There are financial requirements to be met. Upon leaving the Consulate with paperwork, you will have 6 months (I believe) to enter Mexico. When you do you will get a car permit (TIP) and will, within 30 days, report to INM in your intended domicile.
> 
> Once there with your paperwork, you will be started on the RT path. You should tell them that you have a TIP that needs to be included. The process can take 5-6 weeks during which time you can not leave Mexico without permission (letter). Once you get your RT it must be renewed annually as will the car, for up to 4 years. Once at that 4-year point you must remove the vehicle from Mexico as a Permanente cannot have a foreign titled vehicle.


After processing the Mexican Consulates RT visa to get a RT card/visa in Mexico for 1 year they can renew for 1, 2, or 3 years, not anually and the TIP stays good for as long as your legal stay in Mexico on a Residente Temporal. So if they renew after one year and apply for 3 more years the TIP is good for 4 years total. They only have to notify ADUANA 2 times. Once when they go from the 30 "canje" FMM card to a 1 year RT card/visa and then once more when they go from a 1 year RT to a 3 year RT card.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

RickS said:


> Nope, not me.  I know nothing about the menaje and stay away from those conversations.


I apologize - I checked this morning - it was someone named Ric. Close but no cigar - but not that bad for nearly five years


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> After processing the Mexican Consulates RT visa to get a RT card/visa in Mexico for 1 year they can renew for 1, 2, or 3 years, not anually and the TIP stays good for as long as your legal stay in Mexico on a Residente Temporal. So if they renew after one year and apply for 3 more years the TIP is good for 4 years total. They only have to notify ADUANA 2 times. Once when they go from the 30 "canje" FMM card to a 1 year RT card/visa and then once more when they go from a 1 year RT to a 3 year RT card.


As best as I remember INM really didn't have any interest in our TIP - right ? 

I know we did a lot of things wrong when we came in. For one thing we were going for RP and we drove our car in. At the border they gave us a 30 day TIP and that was the first anyone mentioned that the car had to leave then. No one at the consulate mentioned that. So it took perhaps 2 months to finish RP processing at INM. Perhaps on day 29 we visited the local Aduana and they extended our TIP. I don't recall for how long. In the end we nationalized the car - cancelled the TIP - and lost our deposit.

When we went to Aduana that first month I could not believe how many US plated vehicles they had in the parking lot. It was filled with more cars than a decent sized CarMax and less than an airport parking lot. There were a lot of cars - most covered by dust/dirt like they had been there for a long time.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

eastwind said:


> *I recommend keeping all your financial accounts set to mailed paper statements and have have them mailed to a service like this*, then you can periodically collect them and you'll have the documentation you need to get the RT approved or extended or converted to RP. (I screwed up by initially turning off the paper financial statements and I regret it, we'll see if that messes me up - keeping paper turned on would have been easier and I had all the "infrastructure" set up to deal with it anyway.
> 
> ........
> 
> 3) I highly recommend getting your US banking set up before you move. That is, whatever US-based accounts you are going to want, open them while you have a legitimate US residential address, because that is required. (*I counted on using my texashomebase address and it didn't work*. This is something else I did wrong that caused me extra hassles to get right.) I think Rollybrooke doesn't talk about this all that I recall, because most of the laws and enforcement are more recent.


Questions:

1) Many, possibly most, bank websites now offer access to pdf versions of bank statements. Wouldn't printing these out as needed be preferable to continued snail mailing of the statements?

2) Can you offer more details re: why your texashomebase address did not work?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

UrbanMan said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1) Many, possibly most, bank websites now offer access to pdf versions of bank statements. Wouldn't printing these out as needed be preferable to continued snail mailing of the statements?
> 
> 2) Can you offer more details re: why your texashomebase address did not work?


Remember that the rules vary wildly from one Mexican consulate to the next and from one INM office in Mexico to the next. Sometimes they even vary from one person to the next within the same office. One expat's experience will be almost guaranteed to be different from the next unless they went to the same consulate or INM office on the same day and spoke to the same person.

There are many people who have used printed PDFs for their proof of income/assets. Many consulates accept them, apparently some don't.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

1) On the way in, I went to my bank and asked for them to print a statement as I had turned those off years ago and they didn't have pdfs online. They used their desk laser printer and printed a one-page letter for me, saying my average balance over the last year was a certain amount, on regular printer paper. I was a bit non-plussed and they said don't worry, we do this all the time (for people trying to sponsor relatives to come into the US - so the it was the US govt that they do it all the time for).

The Mexican consulate looked at it, said "anyone could have done this" on their PC and handed it back to me and didn't use it. 

As for printing off pdf statements, I'll try, and see for the missing statements, it will only waste paper & ink if it doesn't work. But my recommendation to others is still to keep those paper statements going and then you'll have them on very official looking watermarked extra-thick paper and no questions asked.

2) What didn't work with texashomebase.com was that it is not accepted as a residential address for entities that insist on one. Their website implied to me that it would work as a residential address, but it doesn't, really. There are databases nowadays that list their address as a business that can be checked, so other entities know it's not an apartment building, even though that's how the address looks.

It's accepted as a mailing address just fine. Banks need your residential address under new US govt "know your customer" rules, even if they never send anything there, and that has to be in the US for US accounts. It also didn't work as a residential address for registering to vote in Texas - I was trying to completely move from my old address to Texas using that address, and they wouldn't let me. I was finally able to use it for a Texas driver's license, but they gave me a very hard time about it, and I had to talk to a supervisor and that supervisor had to talk to her supervisor.

But it works absolutely splendidly as a mailing address, they do a great job scanning and forwarding on request and are very organized and friendly and helpful to deal with.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

eastwind said:


> 1) As for printing off pdf statements, I'll try, and see for the missing statements, it will only waste paper & ink if it doesn't work. But my recommendation to others is still to keep those paper statements going and then you'll have them on very official looking watermarked extra-thick paper and no questions asked.
> 
> 2) What didn't work with texashomebase.com was that it is not accepted as a residential address for entities that insist on one. Their website implied to me that it would work as a residential address, but it doesn't, really. There are databases nowadays that list their address as a business that can be checked, so other entities know it's not an apartment building, even though that's how the address looks.
> 
> It's accepted as a mailing address just fine. Banks need your residential address under new US govt "know your customer" rules, even if they never send anything there, and that has to be in the US for US accounts.


1) Not sure where you bank, but the most recent statements I have received are printed on regular paper - bit of color to them, but on regular white paper, no watermark - they look exactly like the online pdf. (in case it matters, I have shut off snail mailing of everything possible - I recently got a monthly statement for one account only because I ticked a box wrong)

2) Re: your mailing address issue - was that true for existing accounts? I understand that when you first open an account, there would of course be a review of the details, they would want to initially mail some stuff to your home as part of the start up process. But are you saying that for an existing account, you tried to change your mailing address to your texashomebase address, and were told by the bank - no, you cannot do that - the address is not acceptable - we refuse to send mail to that address.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

My existing bank account had no qualms switching my mailing address to the texashomebase address. I told them I sold my residence and didn't live there any more and they didn't seem to care. I think the residence check is done only when opening an account, and they enter it in the database and then don't ever use it for anything once the "know your customer" checks have been passed.

I have said it in several threads: set up your banking first, while you're still in the getting-ready-to-move mode to have the easiest time. I put it off, thinking I'd learn more once I was in Mexico. That was a Very Bad Idea. 

People keep arguing with this advice by saying "but you _can_ do it later". That's not an valid logical rebuttal to the point that it's _easier_ to do it earlier.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

eastwind said:


> I have said it in several threads: set up your banking first, while you're still in the getting-ready-to-move mode to have the easiest time. I put it off, thinking I'd learn more once I was in Mexico. That was a Very Bad Idea.


I have been taking these steps for several months now, and will continue until my departure to MX later in 2017. It is sound advice. And not just banking, but all aspects of the move. It is why I post here, to identify everything I should be doing.

Now I just have to figure out how I will renew my 180 day tourist visa, without having to drive my TIP car all the way back to the border. Long range item, but I would like to figure it out. I've read in ten different places it cannot be done, but I am not giving up. With all the consulates having different rules, surely there must be one that is willing to help.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

But why? Why not apply for an RT and cross the border the first time with the canje visa with TIP attached to that? Then when you complete the RT process, you can fly back.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

UrbanMan said:


> Now I just have to figure out how I will renew my 180 day tourist visa, without having to drive my TIP car all the way back to the border. Long range item, but I would like to figure it out. I've read in ten different places it cannot be done, but I am not giving up. With all the consulates having different rules, surely there must be one that is willing to help.


This is not an issue of a consulate and they have nothing to do with it; it is an issue of 2 other agencies: INM and Banjercito

Both agencies explicitly prohibit what you hope to do and are over-the-top strict in their enforcement. I have read about people hoping and trying to make this happen over the last 10 years now and no one has even seen a glimmer of hope, let alone pulled it off. Most simply lose their money and waste a lot of time.

I'd say leave this one alone and make that run for the border when the time comes -- or else get your temp residency and then your TIP changes to match your residente temporal expiry date.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

UrbanMan said:


> I have been taking these steps for several months now, and will continue until my departure to MX later in 2017. It is sound advice. And not just banking, but all aspects of the move. It is why I post here, to identify everything I should be doing.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how I will renew my 180 day tourist visa, without having to drive my TIP car all the way back to the border. Long range item, but I would like to figure it out. I've read in ten different places it cannot be done, but I am not giving up. With all the consulates having different rules, surely there must be one that is willing to help.


Well, forge ahead in your quest, but the reason that you have read "in ten different places that it cannot be done" is..... because it can't be done! Consulates have no say in this matter.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

eastwind said:


> But why? Why not apply for an RT and cross the border the first time with the canje visa with TIP attached to that? Then when you complete the RT process, you can fly back.


I am researching this, but there is a snag.

I am Canadian (I was born there), I have a Canadian passport. I have however worked/lived in the USA (100% legally) for over 10 years. 

I have no belongings in Canada, no bank accounts, zero legit people connections. Nada. Ten plus years will do that.

All the regs I have read say an application for an RT must begin in your "home country". To the best of my understanding, this in my case means Canada, despite me having no connection to the place, because of the passport. What a (costly) pain it would be, to go up there and spend days jumping through hoops, and it is possible my lack of residency in Canada could be a problem. Probably as much or more of a pain than driving my car to the US border from within Mexico twice a year.

Now I do have a call in to my local Mexican consulate here in the USA, to see if they can process someone with a Canadian passport. I am awaiting a reply. I do not feel optimistic, but its worth asking.

Anyone reading this, who might be able to offer knowledge, I'm all ears.


.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

UrbanMan said:


> All the regs I have read say an application for an RT must begin in your "home country". To the best of my understanding, this in my case means Canada, despite me having no connection to the place, because of the passport.
> 
> Anyone reading this, who might be able to offer knowledge, I'm all ears.


I know of several people, including my cousin, who have done the application for RT in countries beside their place of birth. They didn't even use their latest country of residence, they were already in Mexico and went to Belize and did it there. 

I understand "home country" to mean the country where your current home is, which for you is the USA. I'll bet they allow you to apply with a Canadian passport.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Here's what the Mexican Consulate website for Seattle says about the RT requirements:

Requirements:

Apply at this Consulate General in person.
Fill out the Application form.
Valid passport in original and one photocopy of the pages containing personal information, photograph of bearer and expiration date/extensions.
Valid US visa for multiple entries and one photocopy.
Valid I-94 and/or I-20 or J-1 or I-797A Form in original and one photocopy
One photo passport size, no glasses.
Proof of economic solvency. Original financial records (last three months of your bank statements in US Dollars, last twelve months of pay stubs, employment letter specifying your position and salary and the last twelve months of international credit card statements. Yearly social security statement and one copy. You can also submit official documents proving the ownership of a property/company/business) and one photocopy of them. For more information please contact [email protected]
If a company/organization/association in Mexico is sponsoring or inviting the foreign national, the applicant can submit an original invitation letter* from them (the invitation must have a letterhead, address and signed in ink, with copy of the picture ID who is signing the letter. Scanned or PDF versions won’t be accepted). Ministers of religion should submit original letter of “anuencia” (consent) of the Ministry of the Interior (Secretaría de Gobernación) from Mexico.
Consular fee.

Note that it says "passport" not "US passport", and that the line "Valid US visa for multiple entries" makes no sense at all if the requirement is that you be a US passport holder.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Great stuff. Very useful. This very encouraging. Thank you both very very much.


----------

